# My new Yak!! Help me rig it!



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Still trying to figure out where the tankwell is?


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you puttin it on top the car?


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Still trying to figure out where the tankwell is?
> 
> It's under his tail.


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

thats one of the new high tech models with a built in casting aid.

just load a lure into the mouth, tilt the head to a 45 degree angle, and kick between the back legs real hard. 100+ yards every time.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Make sure ya milk it daily. 

Those things are hard to paddle with a full utter. 

Plus, the milk goes great with Ilam Black Tea from Nepal. 

Oh, make sure it's female before ya pull on it's nipples.


----------



## HyperStriper (Jan 27, 2006)

Goodluck taking that into the water


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HAA HAA good one ryan...


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

OK years ago I got a jon boat then a CC not to long ago a Yak . 
Ok does Bass Pro sell the Fishing Water Buffolo?. 
I'm game 

SeaSalt what kind of kayak did you get?


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Here's how ya mount a yak to a truck... 

http://www.reddrumtackle.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=29373


----------

